# did we do away with little posting arrow symbol ?



## jme (May 5, 2006)

Did we do away with that little posting arrow symbol over the lefthand "envelope" , which showed that we made a post regarding that question? It was a quick way for me to return to those posts where I had answered each day, just to check the latest in the thread. Hope we can get that feature back up, if it's not too much of a problem.  jme


----------



## Makai Guy (May 5, 2006)

We're in a server load crunch and limping along the best we can for now.

The feature you ask about will probably be back when we get onto our dedicated server.  Until then it's an additional database query for each thread shown that we can do without.  Use the Your Posts link in the Quick Links menu, or just bookmark threads of interest until then.


----------

